# Hubam clover update



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Jon,

You shouldn't have to reseed the hubam in areas where it flowered, it should reseed itself. Another plus for sweet clover!

If you mix it in with biennial sweet clover you should have an even longer blooming period.

Tom


----------

